

360° Oculus rift music video: Steye and the Bizonkid – What do we care 4 - MeProtozoan
http://www.surroundvideostream.com/api/2/staff/videos/986/preview

======
MeProtozoan
Proof of concept made by a few friends of me.

Install the Surround Video app
([https://appsto.re/nl/QdvDL.i](https://appsto.re/nl/QdvDL.i)) and use your
iPhone/iPad as a Oculus rift alternative.

